# Redmires Water Treatment Works. Sheffield.



## Silent Hill (Oct 25, 2011)

The reservoirs at Redmire were built after a prolific Cholera outbreak in the City of Sheffield back in the 19th century. There are 3 in total which supplies water to the south western side of the city. The now derelict treatment plant is located by the lower of the three. It was built in 1949 and has the classic 50's Architecture stamped all over it.







The works are well hidden from view and surrounded by pine scented trees.






The approach was rather pleasant to say the least.






In a clearing.... Large water tanks.






21..............






Key to the door.






Hang on a minute!! What's this?






It's a mole that no longer has a hole.






In we go then. Say hello to Mr Happy.






Friendly chap.






Plenty of pipes, valves and storage tanks.


























In fact... Oodles of nice things.
















Classic 50's light switches and taps.











Chlorine storage.






H2O... Just add water.






And as a bonus.......... Spotted these classics close by.











And the inevitable mirror shot.






Cheers.

​


----------



## RichardH (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh lovely.

Another one of those places that looks as if it could be functional again within a matter of months. Long may it remain so.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 25, 2011)

I do like Mr Happy, great report that.


----------



## st33ly (Oct 25, 2011)

Your photo's look very good


----------



## fluffy5518 (Oct 25, 2011)

Great report Mr Architect !! You cant beat a bit of humour and a top notch 'splore !! Shame about Mr Mole though !!


----------



## PROSNIPER (Oct 25, 2011)

thanks for that enjoyed looking at the pics


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 25, 2011)

Excellent find. Some great stuff there...and a Mr happy too. 
Poor old Moley. I found a dead pheasant on the step of an abandoned building today. 
Cheers Spiral.


----------



## alex76 (Oct 25, 2011)

lush shots mate


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 26, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Excellent find. Some great stuff there...and a Mr happy too.
> Poor old Moley. I found a dead pheasant on the step of an abandoned building today.
> Cheers Spiral.



Yeah... Poor Mr Mole  No more tales from the river bank for him 

Thanks to all for the kind comments


----------



## dairylicked (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice  Can't help but have a fondness for the pipes being an ex plumber. love the whole 50s architecture and hardware and the Rover P5 (one of my faves) Thanks


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww poor moley!

Mr happy made me laugh 

Great report...thanks!


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 26, 2011)

nice one matey - I enjoyed my recent solo visit


----------

